# walk



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

I just went for a long walk, even though I was so scared.
It was nice, I blasted my mp3 player.
The weather is beautiful today.
:banana


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

:nw


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Walks are nice


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Walks are V nice. Especially if you have a walking bud to talk with or just walk with.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Good job! Yesterday I started feeling just a little low and I hooked up the dog, put on the headphones and went for a 2 hour walk, the endorphins cranked way up and helped alot.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Wow! A two hour walk is great exercise!
I'm planning on going out again today!
Woot woot! :boogie


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Labyssum said:


> Wow! A two hour walk is great exercise!
> I'm planning on going out again today!
> Woot woot! :boogie


I raise 3 little boys all day, trust me sometimes it takes two hours to get relaxed again.

My dog is a siberian husky too, it takes some long walks to tire him out.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Very good. I"m headed out to walk now too.


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

U.P.Kev said:


> Labyssum said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! A two hour walk is great exercise!
> ...


Oh wow! I love huskies! I just got back from the bookshop...I'm so happy to be getting out more. :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

woot!


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm happy for you! :yay


----------



## Mister J (Apr 18, 2008)

I absolutely love going for long walks with nobody but me and my MP3 player.

I just got the _Ghosts_ album by NIN, and it's great for just walking and daydreaming.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic way to kill time, see people, but do it in a low stress way. I do it all the time.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Good onya :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Labyssum,

That is awesome :boogie :boogie :boogie.
Walking can also relieve stress. If somebody ticks you off, walk faster! :yes


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats a problem for me, the woods near where I live are full of gay cruisers, hence the saying - "If you go down to the woods today...you'll get a big surprise.", or you'll get sodomized. I cycle instead.


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Its so beautiful here now. I'm walking just about everyday for 1-2 hours at a time. :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It is gorgeous here too, Columbus ohio. We've had nice weather. Been walking 1-2 hrs also.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

As hippocrates once said "Walk is man's best medicine"


----------

